
While Facebook faces the music, maybe it is time to #DeleteWhatsApp - nreece
https://www.hindustantimes.com/analysis/maybe-it-is-time-to-deletewhatsapp/story-UiUu6gG2Fivdo6gT23BzNI.html
======
noemit
It would be more helpful to make a hashtag informing me what apps to keep at
this point.

~~~
qbrass
#null

